# A picture of my cat's chin acne



## GRIFFIN1 (Jan 7, 2005)

My cat developed a bad case of chin acne after being put through a stressful move that had her living in strange houses and making several 4+ hour rides in the car that stretched over a couple of weeks.

It's been 4 weeks since this picture was taken. I took the picture right after washing her chin with the benzoyl peroxide shampoo the vet sold me, so some of the scabs were removed. I would say her chin is now 85% better than it was in the picture, so maybe it will be totally healed in a few more weeks.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ooooo! that's nasty! Well I hope chin continues to improve, now that you're settled. A had a girl many years ago that used to get feline acne on her chin like that. It would flare up from time to time over her 17+ yrs.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Ouch! Poor thing. I didn't realize that was possible.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Yeah, poor thing...*

looks painful and very uncomfortable  Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## Viljaana (Oct 6, 2010)

Poor baby . I hope she's alright now.


----------

